# Anita & Alexandra Hofmann mit Stefanie - Männerversteher (HD) Schlager des Jahres MDR / 10.12.2016



## Scooter (8 Jan. 2017)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 270 MB, 3:40 min)



https://depositfiles.com/files/n56xf7a4h


----------



## Bowes (8 Jan. 2017)

*Klasse Scooter!!!
Schön das du wieder da bist.
Deine Videos sind die besten, super Qualität. 
Vielen Dank für die drei hübschen!!!*


----------



## rolli****+ (9 Jan. 2017)

Bowes schrieb:


> *Klasse Scooter!!!
> Schön das du wieder da bist.
> Deine Videos sind die besten, super Qualität.
> Vielen Dank für die drei hübschen!!!*


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!! Schön wieder was von dir zu sehen , hören!!
Freut mich Scooter!! :thumbup:
:thx: fürs Video! Beinahe vergessen!


----------



## tvgirlslover (9 Jan. 2017)

Super Video :thumbup: Tausend Dank für die 3 Hübschen


----------



## Scooter (5 Jan. 2019)

habe den Link zum Video Erneuert am 05.01.2019 
PS. Bildquallität verbessert weil Orginal noch vorhanden jetzt 12000er Bitrate

https://www64.zippyshare.com/v/yIYt3tsL/file.html


----------



## Bowes (5 Jan. 2019)

:klasse: *Video!!!
Vielen Dank mein Freund für den neuen Link von den sehr hübschen Mädels.*


----------



## weazel32 (5 Jan. 2019)

:thx:vielmals für die Hofmanns


----------



## tomusa (6 Jan. 2019)

Das die drei Grazien die Männer verstehen ist ja wohl selbstredent. JamJammJam



Scooter schrieb:


> Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 270 MB, 3:40 min)
> 
> 
> 
> https://depositfiles.com/files/n56xf7a4h


----------

